# No software synthesizer midi port found, Midi sound output probably won't work.



## didier (Nov 20, 2022)

Hi everybody,

I'm attempting using a windows game on emulators/wine.
emulators/wine reports me :

```
03bc:err:winediag:MIDIMAP_drvOpen No software synthesizer midi port found, Midi sound output probably won't work.
```
audio/alsa-seq-server is running as root.
$ `aconnect -o` prints nothing.

What to do in order to satisfy emulators/wine, please ?


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 20, 2022)

It's unlikely any software nowadays would try to output MIDI tunes (directly, without using a soft-synth itself), but you could try audio/fluidsynth or audio/timidity++.


----------



## didier (Nov 20, 2022)

zirias@ said:


> It's unlikely any software nowadays would try to output MIDI tunes.


Do you suggest the error reported by emulators/wine is not significant  and could be ignored ?


----------



## ayleid96 (Nov 21, 2022)

Hello,

I has similar problems with wine. I cannot play Warcraft 3 without installing these following packages.

gstreamer1-plugins-bad-1.16.2_3
gstreamer1-plugins-gl-1.16.2_4
gstreamer1-plugins-good-1.16.2_2
gstreamer1-plugins-mpg123-1.16.2_2
gstreamer1-plugins-ugly-1.16.2_2

Install them and try again. And also be sure to install 32-bit counter-parts of them with /usr/local/share/wine/pkg32.sh.

EDIT:
Someone should notify port maintainer to include these packages as dependency for wine. Many older games wont work without them. I don't have the time to recreate the problem currently.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 22, 2022)

I think that a hint e.g. a pkg-msg is sufficient, because some games react differently when it comes to things like cutscenes.

Some are crashing when they are trying to play them with codecs and some continue working when codecs are not present (Without playing them).

Same case for games that are requiering windows fonts, you can install the webfonts port for missing fonts but should be not an direct wine dependency.


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 22, 2022)

didier said:


> Do you suggest the error reported by emulators/wine is not significant  and could be ignored ?


This is kind of likely. As long as the game doesn't indeed try to output MIDI tunes directly... games from the era when sound cards included synthesizers did that.


----------

